# Sink Help



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Changed a vanity in one of the bathrooms this weekend......all i need is to finish the plumbing. I know its simple but im not that good at this stuff....any advise on what kind of parts to buy to finish this project up?

thanks in advance guys!


----------



## tparker81 (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like you are pretty close. Box stores sell a drain kit....comes in a plastic bag near the pvc fittings, cheap and should have spare parts left over.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

You just need to hook up those supply tubes or better yet, take one off and go to HD or Lowes and buy new ones.

The U-bend on your P-trap is backwards. Take it off, turn it around and it should fit. You may need a 1-1/4" slip joint nut and washer if you don't have the old ones laying around. If it still comes up short, buy an 1-1/4 slip joint extension.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

house wolf said:


> you just need to hook up those supply tubes or better yet, take one off and go to hd or lowes and buy new ones.
> 
> The u-bend on your p-trap is backwards. Take it off, turn it around and it should fit. You may need a 1-1/4" slip joint nut and washer if you don't have the old ones laying around. If it still comes up short, buy an 1-1/4 slip joint extension.


thanks!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

house wolf said:


> You just need to hook up those supply tubes or better yet, take one off and go to HD or Lowes and buy new ones.
> 
> The U-bend on your P-trap is backwards. Take it off, turn it around and it should fit. You may need a 1-1/4" slip joint nut and washer if you don't have the old ones laying around. If it still comes up short, buy an 1-1/4 slip joint extension.


He hit everything on the head. You are going to be close on whether you will need an extension or not. Only thing I may not agree with is the gray piece of pipe is probably 1" so you need to make sure you have the 1" washer that goes in the slip joint. I just did 3 in my house and all the sink drains were 1" so I had to go washer hunting.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Got it fixed with the help of you guys and my uncle
Thanks again guys it's nice to brush my teeth in the bathroom and not go down the hall


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

sleepersilverado said:


> Only thing I may not agree with is the gray piece of pipe is probably 1" so you need to make sure you have the 1" washer that goes in the slip joint. I just did 3 in my house and all the sink drains were 1" so I had to go washer hunting.


I'm not being argumentative or saying you don't have a 1" tailpiece on a lav, but in 37 years of plumbing (_granted not much residential_) I've never seen one. There is no telling what's coming across the ocean today. Tailpieces are "tubular" and measured in O.D. not I.D.

Lavs are 1-1/4", and sinks are 1-1/2". By (my) description that is what defines a lav from a sink.

Ex: A tiny bar sink has an 1-1/2" tailpiece, a huge wheelchair accessible lavatory has an 1-1/4".


----------



## RDN (Apr 16, 2014)

*Good to know*



house wolf said:


> I'm not being argumentative or saying you don't have a 1" tailpiece on a lav, but in 37 years of plumbing (_granted not much residential_) I've never seen one. There is no telling what's coming across the ocean today. Tailpieces are "tubular" and measured in O.D. not I.D.
> 
> Lavs are 1-1/4", and sinks are 1-1/2". By (my) description that is what defines a lav from a sink.
> 
> Ex: A tiny bar sink has an 1-1/2" tailpiece, a huge wheelchair accessible lavatory has an 1-1/4".


I didn't know that lavs & sinks were sized differently. Good to know, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

house wolf said:


> I'm not being argumentative or saying you don't have a 1" tailpiece on a lav, but in 37 years of plumbing (_granted not much residential_) I've never seen one. There is no telling what's coming across the ocean today. Tailpieces are "tubular" and measured in O.D. not I.D.
> 
> Lavs are 1-1/4", and sinks are 1-1/2". By (my) description that is what defines a lav from a sink.
> 
> Ex: A tiny bar sink has an 1-1/2" tailpiece, a huge wheelchair accessible lavatory has an 1-1/4".


I wont argue either especially not being a plumber. So you peaked my curiosity on what I used and I went crawling under the sink. I thought i had bought a 1-1/2" to 1-1/4" slip joint piece to glue on to my 1-1/2" trap. Since i thought that and it did not fit like it was supposed to i thought the additional washer was 1". But it looks like i got just a 1-1/2" by 1-1/2" slip fitting adapter. So the other washer i put in to fit my tail section was 1-1/4"

Thanks for clearing that up, I dont do much plumbing but the few times i have dealt with this i have always had the incorrect washer.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I can spend $10.00 on plumbing fittings and $80.00 on gas running back and forth to the Depot or Lowes!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

peckerwood said:


> I can spend $10.00 on plumbing fittings and $80.00 on gas running back and forth to the Depot or Lowes!


:rotfl:
That is so true! At least 1 additional trip more than anticipated.


----------

